# Moving to Rhodes



## gooders401 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking into a move to Rhodes, but maybe a temporary move first. I have no property that I own here in the UK, and no children, I am not tied in any way.

I would really like any help or info regarding renting an apartment or maybe a long term let in a hotel, and what sort of cost I would be looking at in Rhodes Town itself.

I am not sure if I would go in or out of season, I guess this would depend a lot on the price.

I have been to Rhodes Town and love it, and met a young woman who lived there just agreeing long term lets with local hotels. Has anyone ever heard of this? When I stayed in the hotel, there were people who 'lived' there too.

I would happily work in a bar or restaurant, I understand this would obviously be easier in the Summer season.

I have money behind me, and would be able to not to have to work for the fist month or so, and am looking at staying there 3- 6 months.

If there is anyone who can help at all with any hints or tips, I would be really gratefull.

Thanks


----------

